# Wargaming Berichterstattung



## Steinbarth (26. März 2015)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

 

ich bin ein großer Fan Eures Podcast, und höre diesen auch wöchentlich. Meine Frage / mein Anliegen betrifft in erster Linie *Olli*, welcher ja immer sehr ausführlich über *World of Tanks* und nun auch über *World of Warships* berichtet. Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich nun Lust bekommen, einen der beiden großen Flugsimulatoren (*World of Warplanes* oder *War Thunder*) zu spielen. Nach kurzer Recherge via Google bekam ich viele Beta-Testberichte aus 2013 als Treffer, welche überwiegend War Thunder als die bessere Wahl empfahlen. 

 

So spiele ich nun seit einigen Wochen War Thunder und bin sehr begeistert von diesem Spiel. Wöchentlich gibt es News / Events / Updates etc. vom Entwickler, und das Spiel scheint sich auf dem Markt gut positioniert zu haben. Jeden Abend sind 90K+ Spieler online, und Partien entstehen in Sekundenschnelle. 

 

Nun zu meiner Frage: *Warum berichtet ihr eigentlich immer nur von WoT/WoWS und nie von War Thunder in Eurem Podcast? *Ich kann verstehen wenn ein neues Spiel wie World of Warships viele Spieler interessiert, und darum auch momentan immer ein interessantes Thema ist. Aber wenn ihr z.B. über Panzer sprecht, dann ist es immer nur WoT. 

 

Im letzten Podacst hatte Olli über seinen Besuch bei Wargaming gesprochen. Das ist Aufgrund der Beta von WoWS auch nicht verwunderlich. Gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zeichnet eine erfolgreiche Firma ja aus. Aber in den letzten Wochen schleicht sich bei mir so ein Gefühl von "Befangenheit" ein. Ihr seid sehr von einem Spiel angetan, werdet von der Fa. eingeladen, bekommt Beta-Keys, etc. und vergesst dabei auch weiter über die Konurrenzprodukte zu berichten. 

 

Ich schreibe diese Zeilen, weil ich das irgendwie sehr schade finde. Gerade Olli halte ich für sehr professionell und höre ihm auch gerne im Podcast zu. Natürlich müsst ihr über die Themen berichten, welche auch Eure Leser/Zuhörer bewegen. Aber bitte vergesst die Konkurrenz nicht! 

 

Ich habe im Heft-Forum (http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208248-anregung-aktueller-vergleichstest-world-of-warplanes-tanks-vs-war-thunder/) schon mal vorgeschlagen, einen aktuellen Testbericht zu erstellen. Wenn man Ollis Antwort dann im Kontext mit der Aussage seiner aktuellen Spielzeit in WoWP (letzter Podcast) bringt, dann finde ich das sehr schade, bzw. bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung, dass hier wohl nicht mehr ganz objektiv berichtet wird.

 

Sehr schade.

 

Dennoch liebe Grüße,

Steinbarth


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. März 2015)

Das liegt einfach daran, dass ein die Spieltypen, welche Wargaming veröffentlicht, Olli besser "gefallen".

 

Er hat aber die Gaijin-Produkte trotzdem schon einmal versucht 

 

Lagen ihm scheinbar aber nicht so 

 

Bei den Panzern liegt WoT wohl weiterhin vorn, bei den Flugzeugen hingegen WarThunder (ja, da gibt es auch Panzer mittlerweile).

 

BTW: Die Berichterstattung, und vor allem Tests, sind subjektiv. Das ist bei der Berichterstattung / Test von TESO, SWTOR & Co. schon oft genug erwähnt. Total neutrale (subjektive) Tests gibt es nicht.

 

Der Test von GTA 5 in der Gamesaktuell wurde auch nicht von einem neutralen Tester verfasst, sondern von jemandem, der diese Spiele einfach liebt. Das schlägt sich natürlich auch in der Bewertung nieder.


----------



## Odinskeule (30. Oktober 2015)

Dima Satz 30. Oktober 2015 14:34


Hallo Panzerkommandant Reuwsaat,

Vielen Dank dafür, dass du dich an uns gewandt hast.

Es tut mir wirklich leid, dass es bei dir nicht zu klappen scheint, mit den deutschen Kreuzern zu spielen. Bitte beachte, dass diese so ausbalanciert sind, dass diese mit HE nur sehr schwachen Schaden machen, dafür allerdings auf kürzere Distanzen mit AP Geschossen fast jedes Schiff sehr schnell zerlegen können. Solltest du also mit den Deutschen Kreuzern bisher versucht haben, auf lange Distanz mit HE Granaten zu spielen, würde ich es dir raten, eine andere Art von Schiffen zu spielen, oder deine Spielweise etwas an die jeweiligen Stärken und Schwächen dieser Schiffe anzupassen.

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, kannst du dich mit diesen an uns gerne wieder wenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dima Satz

Wargaming.net Customer Service Representative

https://eu.wargaming.net/support/

Deine Meinung zählt! Fülle bitte die Umfrage aus, sobald dieser Fall geschlossen wird.

Your feedback matters! Please fill in our survey once this issue is resolved.

 

Das war die Antwort auf mein Ticket bezüglich der Deutschen Kreuzer.

Wie soll man mit den Deutschen Kreuzern vor fahren, wenn  sie da nur als U-Boot ankommen.

an dem Schadensmodell der Deutschen Kreuzer scheint etwas nicht zu stimmen. Da die HE Munition nicht zu gebrauchen ist.

muß man ran an den Feind, was aber nicht geht da die Panzerung der Deutschen Kreuz ein Witz ist .

Trailer und Realität klaffen hier weit auseinander. Hier gibt es dringend Handlungsbedarf bitte hört euch doch mal um und diskutiert Öffentlich darüber.

Ich habe mit der Closed Beta fast 5000 Gefecht  bei WoWs gemacht und fahre Schlachtschiff und Kreuzer, aber die Deutsche Kreuzer sind im Moment eine Zumutung

Könnt ihr hier bitte eine konstruktive Diskussion starten was die Deutschen Kreuzer angeht und Evtl hier auch Wargaming mit ins Boot nehmen,

wenn die Panzerung halten würde, was angekündigt wurde, wäre die Welt wieder in Ordnung, aber so werden die Deutschen Kreuzer selten gespielte Schiffe werden

und die Japanischen Kreuzer werden das Spiel domieren.

 

Bernhard Reuwsaat bernhard@reuwsaat.de


----------

